# Raleigh Mirage MTB frame up for grabs



## Ticktockmy (29 Jan 2011)

If anyone want a Raleigh Mirage MTB frame and front forks (504 Steel frame ( gad pipe)) 1980 Cira, no rust then it up for a freebie grab before it goes to the skip, I am in the Crawley area of Sussex. Let me know if interested


----------



## Ticktockmy (29 Jan 2011)

Correction (Gas Pipe)..LOL


----------

